# problema wireless Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG

## ciropom

ciao a tutti vi sto` scrivendo dalla mia gentoo   :Very Happy: 

purtroppo ho ancora qualche problemino... la wireless.

ho cercato di seguire questa guida su internet http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_ipw3945

ma senza grandi risultati visto che quando tento di dare il comando iwconfig questo e` il risultato

```

homepc init.d # iwconfig 

eth0      no wireless extensions.

lo        no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

```

e` necessario istallare qualche driver specifico? il supporto richiesto nel kernel l'ho aggiunto.... (ricompilando il kernel).

e questo sit0 cosa sarebbe?? grazie mille

----------

## skypjack

Cerca nel forum, c'è stata una discussione anche di recente sull'argomento e un migliaio in passato ...

Buona fortuna!

----------

## ciropom

ho cercato ma ho trovato molte cose simili e nulla di compatibile....

come si fa a aggiungere un interfaccia wireless? dando il comando iwconfig viene fuori solo eth0 e lo.

ps: la scheda dovrebbe essere riconosciuta 

(comando dmesg | grep Intel)

```

ipw3945: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection

```

----------

## crisandbea

 *ciropom wrote:*   

> ho cercato ma ho trovato molte cose simili e nulla di compatibile....
> 
> come si fa a aggiungere un interfaccia wireless? dando il comando iwconfig viene fuori solo eth0 e lo.
> 
> ps: la scheda dovrebbe essere riconosciuta 
> ...

 

dici??

guarda qui

qui

qui

ne hai per tutti i gusti , basta leggere e cercare.

nb:per eventuali problemi chiedi pure.

ciauz

----------

## Om3g4

Io l'ho configurata proprio la settimana scorsa seguendo il wiki da te citato.

Prima dovresti inserire le seguenti opzioni come built-in all'interno del kernel.

```
Networking --->

<*>   Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack

    [ ]     Enable full debugging output

    <*>     IEEE 802.11 WEP encryption (802.1x)

    <*>     IEEE 802.11i CCMP support

    <*>     IEEE 802.11i TKIP encryption

    < >     Software MAC add-on to the IEEE 802.11 networking stack
```

Poi dovresti emergere ipw3945 e ipw3945d.

Infine, dopo aver caricato il modulo ipw3945 con

```
#modprobe ipw3945
```

dovresti visualizzare il nuovo device creato per la tua scheda con iwconfig.

Esegui con calma un passo alla volta e facci sapere.

Ciao!

----------

## ciropom

il kernel e` a posto, ipw3945 e ipw3945d sono emergiati,

mprobe ipw3945 da` il seguente output:

```

WARNING: Error inserting ieee80211_crypt (/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r8/net/ieee80211/ieee80211_crypt.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting ieee80211 (/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r8/net/ieee80211/ieee80211.ko): Invalid module format

```

....

e non c'e` nessun wlan0 o eth1.... come si crea? non penso la nuova interfaccia si crei in automatico....

ho provato anche con ndiswrapper, ecco l'output del comando ndiswrapper -l

```

netw4x32 : driver installed

        device (8086:4222) present (alternate driver: ipw3945)

```

poi ho fatto modprobe ndiswrapper e nessun errore...

ma ora cosa devo fare? non ci sono altre interfacce di rete e non so come crearne..

----------

## Cazzantonio

come hai compilato il kernel? sei sicuro che stia girando il kernel che hai compilato?

----------

## Dottout

 *ciropom wrote:*   

> il kernel e` a posto, ipw3945 e ipw3945d sono emergiati,
> 
> mprobe ipw3945 da` il seguente output:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

sei sicuro di aver compilato ieee80211 con lo stesso compilatore usato per il resto del kernel?

----------

## ciropom

ultimamente ho fatto un upgrade del kernel.... pero` ho tenuto quello vecchio...

quello nuovo non funziona (vedi altro mio topic kernel panic ) e quindi uso il vecchio...

comunque i driver ieee sono integrati nel kernel (ricordo di averli spuntati)

Il kernel l'ho compilato a mano, prima make menuconfig per le impostazioni e poi make && make modules_install

il compilatore e` lo stesso....

----------

## Tigerwalk

ciao, guarda come ho risolto io:

```

http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4106020-highlight-.html#4106020
```

e come ho configurato:

```

http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4139180-highlight-.html#4139180
```

----------

## Scen

 *Tigerwalk wrote:*   

> ciao, guarda come ho risolto io:
> 
> ```
> 
> http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4106020-highlight-.html#4106020
> ...

 

[OT utile]

invece di utilizzare il tag [code] e metterci dentro l'indirizzo della discussione, era meglio se mettevi direttamente l'indirizzo oppure usavi il tag [url]  :Razz: 

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *Scen wrote:*   

>  *Tigerwalk wrote:*   ciao, guarda come ho risolto io:
> 
> ```
> 
> http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4106020-highlight-.html#4106020
> ...

 

o.k., la prossima volta non succederà!  :Embarassed: 

----------

## ciropom

```

ciropom@dhcppc1 ~ $ dmesg | grep ipw

ipw2100: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2100 Network Driver, git-1.2.2

ipw2100: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.2.0km

ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

ipw3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945 Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.2.0dmpr

ipw3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

ipw3945: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection

```

a me la scheda la riconosce... (uhm ci sono un po` troppi ipw...  :Confused:  che dite?)

ma non mi crea l'interfaccia di rete come a te in automatico...   :Crying or Very sad: 

```

dhcppc1 ~ # ndiswrapper -l

netw4x32 : driver installed

        device (8086:4222) present (alternate driver: ipw3945)

dhcppc1 ~ # modprobe ndiswrapper 

dhcppc1 ~ # iwconfig

eth0      no wireless extensions.

lo        no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

```

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

```

dhcppc1 ~ # modprobe ipw3945

WARNING: Error inserting ieee80211_crypt (/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r8/net/ieee80211/ieee80211_crypt.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting ieee80211 (/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r8/net/ieee80211/ieee80211.ko): Invalid module format

dhcppc1 ~ # emerge ieee80211

...

 *   ieee80211-1.1.13 requires support for Wireless LAN drivers (non-hamradio) & Wireless Extensions (CONFIG_NET_RADIO).

 *   ieee80211-1.1.13 requires the in-kernel version of the IEEE802.11 subsystem to be disabled (CONFIG_IEEE80211)

 * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.

 * Failure to do so may cause unexpected problems.

 * Once you have satisfied these options, please try merging

 * this package again.

!!! ERROR: net-wireless/ieee80211-1.1.13-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_setup

  ebuild.sh, line 714:   Called qa_call 'pkg_setup'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called pkg_setup

  ieee80211-1.1.13-r1.ebuild, line 37:   Called linux-mod_pkg_setup

  linux-mod.eclass, line 464:   Called linux-info_pkg_setup

  linux-info.eclass, line 572:   Called check_extra_config

  linux-info.eclass, line 471:   Called die

!!! Incorrect kernel configuration options

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ieee80211-1.1.13-r1/temp/build.log'.

```

ho provato a abilitare la il supporto ma poi non compila piu` il kernel... da` errore su ipw2100...

come faccio a togliere sti driver superflui? ipw2100 e ipw2200...

Invece sul kernel nuovo 2.6.22 e` abilitato il supporto e dovrebbe andare... sempre che io riesca a risolvere il problema del kernel panic.

----------

## ciropom

OK ho aggiornato il kernel... ora ho la 2.6.22!

ho istallato ipw3945 e ipw3945d

si lanciano all´avvio senza problemi.. questa volta e` stata creata una nuova interfaccia di rete

```

dhcppc1 Desktop # iwconfig

eth0      no wireless extensions.

lo        no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

ip6tnl0   no wireless extensions.

dhcppc1 Desktop # 

```

con un nome strambo.. e senza wireless extension   :Crying or Very sad: 

ho provato a usare ndiswrapper, ma quando faccio modprobe ndiswrapper mi dice che non esiste il modulo... ho pensato che dovevo riemergiare ndiswrapper (visto che ho cambiato kernel)

ma quando tento di farlo:

```

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.22-gentoo-r5

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...

 *   CONFIG_NET_RADIO:   is not set when it should be.

 * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.

 * Failure to do so may cause unexpected problems.

 * Once you have satisfied these options, please try merging

 * this package again.

```

cosa devo fare per aggiungere questa opzione??

rispondete please..

e` sempre il solito CONFIG_NET_RADIO che non so dove mettere o come aggiungere...

ho provato ad aggiungerla a mano nel file .config ma quando compilo da` il seguente warning:

```

dhcppc1 linux-2.6.22-gentoo-r5 # make && make modules_install

scripts/kconfig/conf -s arch/i386/Kconfig

.config:406:warning: trying to assign nonexistent symbol NET_RADIO

```

----------

## Ic3M4n

```
Device Drivers  --->

 Network device support  --->

  Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)  --->

   [ ] Wireless LAN drivers (non-hamradio) & Wireless Extensions

```

 *help wrote:*   

> ┌─────── Wireless LAN drivers (non-hamradio) & Wireless Extensions ───────
> 
> CONFIG_NET_RADIO:                                                       
> 
> Support for wireless LANs and everything having to do with radio,       
> ...

 

----------

## wildancer

 *ciropom wrote:*   

> ultimamente ho fatto un upgrade del kernel.... pero` ho tenuto quello vecchio...
> 
> quello nuovo non funziona (vedi altro mio topic kernel panic ) e quindi uso il vecchio...
> 
> comunque i driver ieee sono integrati nel kernel (ricordo di averli spuntati)
> ...

 

Hemm... quando hai emerso il modulo... il link /usr/src/linux era al kernel che usi o a quello nuovo che non usi? perché sai... Di tutte le cose difficili che si possono dire, va sempre a finire che si tratta di una stupidaggine  :Razz: 

----------

## rete27

 *wildancer wrote:*   

> [cut]... Di tutte le cose difficili che si possono dire, va sempre a finire che si tratta di una stupidaggine 

 

hai acceso la periferica ?? ho visto gente bestemmiare a periferica spenta...  :Laughing: 

prova anche ad accenderla e poi riavviare e una volta avviato il so verifica che ci sia eth1 o chi per lei...non si sa mai...

----------

## ciropom

 *wildancer wrote:*   

>  *ciropom wrote:*   ultimamente ho fatto un upgrade del kernel.... pero` ho tenuto quello vecchio...
> 
> quello nuovo non funziona (vedi altro mio topic kernel panic ) e quindi uso il vecchio...
> 
> comunque i driver ieee sono integrati nel kernel (ricordo di averli spuntati)
> ...

 

```

dhcppc1 boot # ls -l /usr/src/linux

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 22 Sep 11 20:54 /usr/src/linux -> linux-2.6.22-gentoo-r5

dhcppc1 boot # 

```

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

non era quello.

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Device Drivers  --->
> 
> ...

 

ho al posto di wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

wireless LAN e basta....

se entro c'e`

```

wireless lan (pre-802.11)

wireless lan (ieee 802.11)

```

entrambe non incluse... 

dentro wireless lan (ieee 802.11)

```

 [*] Wireless LAN (IEEE 802.11)                                   │ │  

....

....

  │ │    < >   Intel PRO/Wireless 2100 Network Connection (NEW)           │ │  

  │ │    < >   Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG and 2915ABG Network Connection (N│ │  

.....

.....

```

che dite aggiungo il supporto? non e` che dopo i driver vecchi vanno in conflitto con i driver ipw3945?

----------

## crisandbea

 *ciropom wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
>  [*] Wireless LAN (IEEE 802.11)                                   │ │  
> ...

 

no, non ti serve a nulla quel supporto, visto che hai una ipw3945ABG. 

ciauz

----------

## Elbryan

per la ipw3945abg come la mia non si usa ndiswrapper..

basta compilare il kernel, emergere ipw3945 e ipw3945d (al massimo loro ti danno errore in fase di ebuild se manca qualcosa nel kernel).

Una volta configurato tutto per far vedere la scheda di rete basta fare un symlink a lo

```

#> ln -snf /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/net.eth1

#> /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start

```

da questo momento in poi la scheda ti viene vista

```

#> rc-update add net.eth1 default

```

se vuoi che ti venga caricata all'avvio..

Questo se non usi NetworkManager, altrimenti lascia tutto com'è e dovrebbe configurartela lui da gnome (o kde o xfce).

----------

## ciropom

ipw3945 e ipw3945d sono emergiati senza problemi...

quando provo a dare il comando modprobe ipw3945 da:

dhcppc1 ~ # modprobe ipw3945

WARNING: Error inserting firmware_class (/lib/modules/2.6.22-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/base/firmware_class.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting ieee80211_crypt (/lib/modules/2.6.22-gentoo-r5/kernel/net/ieee80211/ieee80211_crypt.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting ieee80211 (/lib/modules/2.6.22-gentoo-r5/kernel/net/ieee80211/ieee80211.ko): Invalid module format

quando provo a emergere ieee80211 da:

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...

 *   ieee80211-1.1.13 requires support for Wireless LAN drivers (non-hamradio) & Wireless Extensions (CONFIG_NET_RADIO).

 *   ieee80211-1.1.13 requires the in-kernel version of the IEEE802.11 subsystem to be disabled (CONFIG_IEEE80211)

 * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.

 * Failure to do so may cause unexpected problems.

 * Once you have satisfied these options, please try merging

 * this package again.

devo aggiungere qlc nel kernel? cosa esattamente? grazie.... ovviamente quando faccio /etc/init.d/eth1 start da:

```

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                       [ ok ]

 * Starting eth1

 *   Configuration not set for eth1 - assuming DHCP

 *   Bringing up eth1

 *     dhcp

 *       network interface eth1 does not exist

 *       Please verify hardware or kernel module (driver)                 [ !! ]

```

grazie mille..........

----------

## Tigerwalk

Ti posto la mia config. con la stessa tua scheda 

Spero che ti serva!

```
cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep IEEE

CONFIG_IEEE80211=m

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_WEP=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_CCMP=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_TKIP=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211_SOFTMAC=m

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_SOFTMAC_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IEEE80211_RADIOTAP=y

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

CONFIG_IEEE1394=y

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_PCILYNX=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2=y

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2_PHYS_DMA is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394_ROM_ENTRY is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394 is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=m
```

devi inserire i seguenti parametri del kernel:

```
Cryptographic options --->

   [*] Cryptographic API

     <*> AES cipher algorithms

     <*> ARC4 cipher algorithm

     <*> Michael MIC keyed digest algorithm 

```

```
cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep WIRE

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=y

# CONFIG_FIREWIRE is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SIERRAWIRELESS=m
```

----------

## gieffe

anchio ero in una situazione simile con la mia ipw2200.

nel mio caso, non avevo emerso il firmware, non so se per la tua serve... hai controllato?

----------

## ciropom

 *Elbryan wrote:*   

> per la ipw3945abg come la mia non si usa ndiswrapper..
> 
> basta compilare il kernel, emergere ipw3945 e ipw3945d (al massimo loro ti danno errore in fase di ebuild se manca qualcosa nel kernel).
> 
> Una volta configurato tutto per far vedere la scheda di rete basta fare un symlink a lo
> ...

 

ho risolto per il problema dell´ieee80211.... ora carica ipw senza problemi.

ma eseguendo le tue istruzioni, al secondo comando mi da`

```

dhcppc1 ~ # /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start 

 * Starting eth1

 *   Configuration not set for eth1 - assuming DHCP

 *   Bringing up eth1

 *     dhcp

 *       network interface eth1 does not exist

 *       Please verify hardware or kernel module (driver)                 [ !! ]

```

che devo fare?

----------

## ciropom

 *Tigerwalk wrote:*   

> Ti posto la mia config. con la stessa tua scheda 
> 
> Spero che ti serva!
> 
> devi inserire i seguenti parametri del kernel:
> ...

 

fatto grazie...ho ricompilato il kernel con quei campi che mi hai detto. ma a me viene

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> dhcppc1 ~ # cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep WIRE
> 
> CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=y
> ...

 

manca l'ultima riga....

----------

## Tigerwalk

senti, io posso dirti che ad un certo punto, avevo i tuoi stessi problemi, qualsiasi cosa facevo, anche se concettualmente correta, non andava. E' come se tra mettere moduli e smanettare col kernel, ad un certo punto non riuscivo più a raddrizzare la cosa e per farlo ho dovuto fare così come già ti avevo detto ,nell'ultimo post della discussione.

----------

## ciropom

Bhe non sono poi cosi` simili... tu avevi il problema che non ti caricava correttamente ipw3945 mentre a me lo carica senza errori  e se do` un lsmod mi dice che e` caricato. Il problema e` che con un iwconfig non mi mostra nessuna scheda di rete nuova... 

```

dhcppc0 share # iwconfig                

eth0      no wireless extensions.

lo        no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

```

Non capisco... com'e` possibile che non vede la scheda anche se i moduli sono caricati?

----------

## oRDeX

se lanci manualmente il comando ipw3945d?

----------

## ciropom

dice che e` gia` attivo e si autokilla...

```

dhcppc0 apache2 # ipw3945d

ipw3945d - regulatory daemon

Copyright (C) 2005-2006 Intel Corporation. All rights reserved.

version: 1.7.22

Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection found at:

 /sys/bus/pci/drivers/ipw3945/0000:04:00.0

Daemon launched as pid 7213.  Exiting.

```

----------

## oRDeX

mh..se lancio il demone, subito dopo quel messaggio mi compare la device giusta....strano :/

----------

## Alakhai

nel mio kernel io ho configurato così e mi funziona bene, sto usando i driver ipw3945 dall'uni

```
CONFIG_CFG80211=m

CONFIG_MAC80211=m

CONFIG_MAC80211_LEDS=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IEEE80211=m

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_WEP=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_CCMP=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_TKIP=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211_SOFTMAC=m

```

----------

## ciropom

```

CONFIG_IEEE80211=y

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_WEP=y

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_CCMP=y

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_TKIP=y

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_SOFTMAC is not set

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

CONFIG_IEEE1394=y

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=y

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394_ROM_ENTRY is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394 is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=y

```

questo e` quanto c'e` nel mio config per l'ieee

```

# CONFIG_CFG80211 is not set
```

questo e` il cfg...

```

# CONFIG_MAC80211 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_SOFTMAC is not set

# CONFIG_MACINTOSH_DRIVERS is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC is not set

```

questo il mac....

 :Sad:   :Sad: 

come faccio a metterlo come il tuo? ci sono un bel po` di cose diverse... non penso che basti copiare di sana pianta e ricompilare il kernel... o si?

----------

## Tigerwalk

non devi copiare! Devi  attivanre i moduli che non sono attivati, disattivare quelli superflui, mettere statici [Y] quelli che non lo sono e passare quelli statici [Y] a modulari [M] come nella configurazione che ti è stata postata. Devi quindi ricompilare il kernel e dare module-rebuild rebuild.

----------

## ciropom

ok ho cambiato quello che c'era di diverso, con make menuconfig, ho ricompilato copiato il nuovo kernel in boot e riavviato.

ora l'output e` il seguente

```

CONFIG_CFG80211=m

CONFIG_MAC80211=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211_SOFTMAC=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_WEP=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_CCMP=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_TKIP=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211_SOFTMAC=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=y

```

ho cancellato i commenti tipo "config_qualcosa is not set" perche` fosse piu` chiaro.

Ho anche riemergiato ipw per sicurezza... il risultato e` sempre quello

```

dhcppc1 ~ # ipw3945d

ipw3945d - regulatory daemon

Copyright (C) 2005-2006 Intel Corporation. All rights reserved.

version: 1.7.22

Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection found at:

 /sys/bus/pci/drivers/ipw3945/0000:04:00.0

Daemon launched as pid 7480.  Exiting.

```

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## skypjack

Compila il supporto ieee802 interno al kernel e non come modulo. Non usare il pacchetto ieee802-etcetera ma usa il supporto interno al kernel. Ricompila, riavvia e facci sapere. Con il supporto ieee802 come modulo ha dato diversi problemi anche a me, ma poi ho risolto.

----------

## fbcyborg

Salve di nuovo.

Già da tempo ho riscontrato un'anomalia relativa al driver ipw3945, ovvero dopo un po' di tempo, durante l'utilizzo la scheda perde l'allineamento con l'access point senza alcun motivo che dipenda da fattori esterni o operazioni da parte mia. infatti ciò accade dopo un periodo imprecisato di tempo anche se si lascia il pc senza utilizzarlo. Per ripristinare la situazione basta dare un 

```
/etc/init.d/ipw3945d restart
```

 e tutto torna come prima.

Ho pensato bene di aprire un bug report, visto che la situazione non cambiava nel succedersi delle versioni rilasciate.

In pratica loro dicono di provare quest'altro driver, il net-wireless/iwlwifi, che fra l'altro è hard masked oltre che testing.

C'è qualcuno fra di voi che l'ha provato?

Che ne pensate di questa faccenda?

----------

## riverdragon

Non hai provato a smascherare e installare i driver iwl? Io li ho provati giusto per sfizio (non ho access point a casa) e prendevano la frequenza dei miei vicini. Tra l'altro dal kernel scorso è disponibile lo stack wireless nuovo, e nel prossimo saranno integrati proprio questi driver iwl. Li trovi in portage.

----------

## fbcyborg

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Non hai provato a smascherare e installare i driver iwl? Io li ho provati giusto per sfizio (non ho access point a casa) e prendevano la frequenza dei miei vicini. Tra l'altro dal kernel scorso è disponibile lo stack wireless nuovo, e nel prossimo saranno integrati proprio questi driver iwl. Li trovi in portage.

 

Si ho visto che sono in portage, sono hard masked come dicevo infatti. Ottima questa cosa che saranno presenti nel kernel!!!!

Io non ho ancora avuto il tempo di provarlo. Comunque ho il kernel 2.6.23-r3 sul portatile. 

A proposito ma, immagino che i pacchetti net-wireless/ipw3945d e net-wireless/ipw3945-ucode non vadano rimossi, giusto? L'unica cosa che cambia è appunto il driver.

O quantomeno questo è l'unico a rimanere forse?

net-wireless/ipw3945d

visto che questo (net-wireless/iwl3945-ucode) è disponibile.

----------

## mack1

Anche io ho una ipw3945 solo che ho usato iwlwifi e funziona tutto perfettamente, devo solo riemergere il driver ad ogni aggiornamento del kernel!  :Very Happy: 

Hai bisogno di attivare nel kernel mac80211(come modulo) e QoS, tutto il resto relativo al wireless lo devi disattivare:

```
Networking --->

   Wireless --->

   <M> Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (mac80211)

         [ ]   Enable LED triggers

         [ ]   Enable debugging output   

```

```

Networking --->

   Networking support --->

        Networking options --->

            QoS and/or fair queueing --->

                  [*] QoS and/or fair queueing 

```

Poi:

```

echo "net-wireless/iwlwifi ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

echo "net-wireless/iwl3945-ucode ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

echo "net-wireless/iwlwifi ipw3945" >> /etc/portage/package.use

echo "net-wireless/iwlwifi" >> /etc/portage/package.unmask

```

Un emerge  iwlwifi e sei a posto(spero)  :Smile:  !

Per maggiori informazioni:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_ipw3945

E (lascia perdere layman non ne hai bisogno):

http://christian.samsel.name/2007/06/iwlwifi-unter-gentoo/

@fbcyborg è stato incluso dal kernel 2.6.23, hai bisogno solo di emergere iwlwifi e rimuovere nel kernel le opzioni non necessarie.

Ciao

----------

## fbcyborg

Ottimo! non sapevo che avessero aggiornato il wiki.

Domani lo provo! Grazie.

----------

## riverdragon

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> A proposito ma, immagino che i pacchetti net-wireless/ipw3945d e net-wireless/ipw3945-ucode non vadano rimossi, giusto?

 Butta via tutto e riparti con solo i driver iwl  :Wink: 

```
emerge -C ipw3945 ipw3945-ucode ipw3945d

echo net-wireless/iwlwifi ipw3945 >> /etc/portage/package.use

emerge -av iwlwifi
```

----------

## fbcyborg

Ecco lo sapevo. 

Non mi funziona il wifi... 

All'avvio mi dice:

```

 * Starting eth1

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Operation not supported

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Operation not supported                                       [ ok ]

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Operation not supported

 *    Adding routes

 *       default gw 192.168.1.254                                                  [ !! ]

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Operation not supported
```

Che cosa ho combinato?   :Evil or Very Mad: 

AH, inoltre alla fine di emerge iwlwifi:

```
* If you are switching from ipw3945, please cleanup your generated rules in

 * /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules and run udev-trigger to

 * update them.  Failure to do so may result in the device being named

 * improperly.

```

ho provato a smanettare ma non ho prodotto nulla di buono.

Aggiungo altre informazioni:

```
# dmesg | grep iwl

iwl3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.1.21

iwl3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2007 Intel Corporation

iwl3945: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection

iwl3945: Tunable channels: 11 802.11bg, 13 802.11a channels

wmaster0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-3945-rs'

```

```
 # dmesg | grep eth1

udev: renamed network interface wmaster0 to eth1

bridge-eth1: peer interface eth1 not found, will wait for it to come up

bridge-eth1: attached
```

Ma non capisco, ora la mia interfaccia come si chiama? wmaster0 ?

A me questo driver puzza tanto di sòla.... Sta dando più problemi di quello che si diceva. Il fatto che è hard masked in effetti la dice lunga.

In pratica la scheda wireless non mi viene associata ad alcuna interfaccia.

Comincio a pensare che il mio caro vecchio ipw3945 sia di gran lunga più affidabile.

Mah! Che delusione.

Ho notato che facendo iwconfig esce fuori quanto segue:

```
eth1      no wireless extensions.

wlan0_rename  IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:""

          Mode:Managed  Channel:0  Access Point: Not-Associated

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2346 B

          Encryption key:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

Ma che brutto nome questa interfaccia.......

[...] 2 hours later ...

Basta ci rinuncio. abbandono iwlwifi che non funziona e torno al mio caro vecchio ipw3945.

----------

## mack1

Ciao allora la tua interfaccia è wlan0; wmaster0 serve per creare altre interfaccie wireless  virtuali per poter avere più reti contemporaneamente tipo access point (l'ho trovato sul forum  :Cool:  ):

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-569624-highlight-wmaster0.html

Hai riemerso il driver dopo aver ricompilato il kernel con le opzioni che avevo postato, disabilitando tutto il resto inerente al wireless?Hai fatto attenzione a modularizzare mac80211 e compilare built-in QoS?Hai  provato a riemerge il driver più di una volta dopo la ricompilazione del kernel?Hai aggiunto il modulo a ..../kernel2-6?

Se sì allora dovrebbe essere un problema di udev e delle sue regole statiche, prova a guardare in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules se trovi solo una regola inerente wlan0 che viene rinominata in qualcosa d'altro cancella quella regola.Se no posta il contenuto di 70-persistent-net.rules.

Comunque per la cronaca io lo uso solo da qualche giorno(portatile nuovo  :Cool:  ) e non sono passato dal vecchio driver quindi potrebbe essere quello il problema visto che fino ad ora ha funzionato egregiamente.

Ciao

----------

## fbcyborg

 *mack1 wrote:*   

> Ciao allora la tua interfaccia è wlan0; wmaster0 serve per creare altre interfaccie wireless  virtuali per poter avere più reti contemporaneamente tipo access point (l'ho trovato sul forum  ):
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-569624-highlight-wmaster0.html
> 
> 

 Ok grazie. *mack1 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hai riemerso il driver dopo aver ricompilato il kernel con le opzioni che avevo postato, disabilitando tutto il resto inerente al wireless?Hai fatto attenzione a modularizzare mac80211 e compilare built-in QoS?Hai  provato a riemerge il driver più di una volta dopo la ricompilazione del kernel?Hai aggiunto il modulo a ..../kernel2-6?

 Sì ho fatto tutto ciò mille volte. *mack1 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se sì allora dovrebbe essere un problema di udev e delle sue regole statiche, prova a guardare in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules se trovi solo una regola inerente wlan0 che viene rinominata in qualcosa d'altro cancella quella regola.Se no posta il contenuto di 70-persistent-net.rules.

 A proposito, tornando alla mia cara e vecchia, funzionante anche se non perfettamente, ipw3945 ho visto che non c'è più quel problema con udev in fase di caricamento del modulo ipw3945. Quindi ora posso togliere anche la voce ipw3945 dal /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 *mack1 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Comunque per la cronaca io lo uso solo da qualche giorno(portatile nuovo  ) e non sono passato dal vecchio driver quindi potrebbe essere quello il problema visto che fino ad ora ha funzionato egregiamente.

 Non escludo che possa essere quello il problema. Comunque ora visto che ci ho perso quasi mezza giornata, per una cosa che non funziona (a me), penso che in caso ci riproverò più in la. *mack1 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ciao

 

Grazie mille!  :Wink: 

----------

## mack1

@fbcyborg figurati!!

Ciao

----------

## ciropom

 *mack1 wrote:*   

> Anche io ho una ipw3945 solo che ho usato iwlwifi e funziona tutto perfettamente, devo solo riemergere il driver ad ogni aggiornamento del kernel! 
> 
> Hai bisogno di attivare nel kernel mac80211(come modulo) e QoS, tutto il resto relativo al wireless lo devi disattivare:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

ho eseguito alla lettera... e ora? che faccio?

----------

## mack1

@ciropom

Beh se un iwconfig ti mostra wlan0 significa che il driver è stato caricato con successo se no prova:

```
modprobe iwl3945 
```

Se non dice niente il modulo è stato caricato correttamente( aggiungilo poi a /etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.6), quindi devi solo configurare la connessione.Nel wiki trovi abbastanza materiale per "smanettare" una connessione wireless a mano, se viceversa sei pigro, usa il networkmanager che in pratica fa tutto da solo  :Cool:  .

http://gentoo-wiki.com/NetworkManager

Ciao

----------

## fbcyborg

Scusate se vado leggermente OT: ma perché se installo ipw3945 la scheda wifi mi viene bindata sull'interfaccia eth1, mentre se installo iwlwifi su wlan0?

Tipicamente questa cosa mi accadeva quando utilizzavo (su un altro pc) una scheda wireless usb, tramite ndiswrapper. Alla fine lo so, non cambia nulla all'atto pratico, ma non capisco questa diversa assegnazione delle interfacce.

----------

## mack1

Ma non saprei, forse dipende da udev e dalle sue regole di assegnazione dei nomi di dispositivo!!!In effetti sul portatile vecchio la scheda integrata ipw2100 veniva chiamata eth1(dove eth0 era la ethernet) siccome non prendeva una mazza, ho preso una usrobotics pc card esterna e con ndiswrapper era wlan0!

Ciao

----------

## fbcyborg

 *mack1 wrote:*   

> Ma non saprei, forse dipende da udev e dalle sue regole di assegnazione dei nomi di dispositivo!!!In effetti sul portatile vecchio la scheda integrata ipw2100 veniva chiamata eth1(dove eth0 era la ethernet) siccome non prendeva una mazza, ho preso una usrobotics pc card esterna e con ndiswrapper era wlan0!
> 
> Ciao

 

In realtà comunque non penso dipenda se uno usi ndiswrapper o meno, visto che poi alla fine mi sa che viene chiamata wlan0 anche nel caso si utilizzi iwlwifi appunto...

Ciao!

----------

## mack1

@fbcyborg

Sì in effetti .... comunque i nomi dei dispositivi dovrebbero essere gestiti da udev, però non ne sono sicuro  :Embarassed: 

Ciao

----------

## riverdragon

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Scusate se vado leggermente OT: ma perché se installo ipw3945 la scheda wifi mi viene bindata sull'interfaccia eth1, mentre se installo iwlwifi su wlan0?

 Io utilizzo delle regole di udev e così sono sempre tranquillo:

```
KERNEL=="eth*", SYSFS{address}=="00:e0:18:00:03:51:ac:08", NAME="fire0"

KERNEL=="eth*", SYSFS{address}=="00:17:31:06:bc:07", NAME="eth0"

KERNEL=="eth*", SYSFS{address}=="00:13:02:0e:e6:aa", NAME="wlan0"
```

Da inserire nel file /etc/udev/rules.d/10-eth.rules (da creare)

----------

## mack1

@riverdragon

Ottimo per evitare fraintendimenti sui vari nomi delle interfacce....immediatamente applicato  :Razz: 

Ciao

----------

## fbcyborg

Grazie ragazzi, ora è chiaro!  :Wink: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Salve di nuovo.

Volevo riprovare ancora ad abbandonare ipw3945 per passare ad iwlwifi, ma prima volevo sapere se qualcuno avesse scritto o trovato qualche wiki che documenta bene come effettuare la migrazione.

Già mi avete detto in questo post come avrei dovuto fare, ma come sapete ho avuto problemi.

Pertanto mi chiedevo se ci fosse una guida ufficiale sicura per la migrazione visto che oramai ipw3945 è sconsigliato.

Il trucchetto di udev, in effetti lo utilizzo già per quanto riguarda i dischi esterni, pendrive, ecc..

----------

## crisandbea

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Salve di nuovo.
> 
> Volevo riprovare ancora ad abbandonare ipw3945 per passare ad iwlwifi, ma prima volevo sapere se qualcuno avesse scritto o trovato qualche wiki che documenta bene come effettuare la migrazione.
> 
> Già mi avete detto in questo post come avrei dovuto fare, ma come sapete ho avuto problemi.
> ...

 

io ho fatto la migrazione da ipw3945 a iwlwifi, e fino ad ora nessun problema,  ho dato uno sguardo al wiki solo per il kernel,  ho eliminato tutto ciò che riguardava ipw3945, emerso iwlwifi, caricato il relativo modulo,  e configurato il tutto come da wiki.

se hai domande più specifiche chiedi.

ciauz

----------

## fbcyborg

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> io ho fatto la migrazione da ipw3945 a iwlwifi, e fino ad ora nessun problema,  ho dato uno sguardo al wiki solo per il kernel,  ho eliminato tutto ciò che riguardava ipw3945, emerso iwlwifi, caricato il relativo modulo,  e configurato il tutto come da wiki.
> 
> se hai domande più specifiche chiedi.
> ...

 

Grazie mille per il supporto.

Giusto per fare chiarezza vorrei rendere noto quello che ho fatto fin'ora, sia per capire e risolvere problemi a cui vado incontro, sia per riferimenti futuri casomai qualcuno abbia i miei stessi impicci.

Prima di tutto ho fatto come ha detto riverdragon, ovvero

```
emerge -C ipw3945 ipw3945-ucode ipw3945d
```

Successivamente sono passato alla configurazione del kernel, e come suggerito nel wiki, ho poi ricompilato e riavviato con le nuove impostazioni.

Vorrei precisare, che prima di apportare le modifiche al kernel la mia situazione precedente era questa:

```
Networking  --->

   Wireless  --->

      <*> Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack

         [ ]   Enable full debugging output (NEW)

         < >   IEEE 802.11 WEP encryption (802.1x) (NEW)

         <*>   IEEE 802.11i CCMP support

           <*>   IEEE 802.11i TKIP encryption
```

Come vedete era attivo il supporto per la crittografia CCMP e TKIP.

Secondo il wiki bisogna abilitare solo i seguenti moduli (relativamente alla sezione in questione):

```
Networking --->

   Wireless --->

   <M> Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (mac80211)

         [ ]   Enable LED triggers

         [ ]   Enable debugging output 
```

Io ho quindi tolto definitivamente il supporto nel kernel per quanto riguarda il Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack, lasciando quindi solo quello che ho appena citato. Suppongo quindi che CCMP e TKIP siano supportati dal modulo mac80211. A quanto ho capito, inoltre, sembra che il led della scheda wireless non funzioni con questi driver. Questo un po' mi infastidisce perché la lucetta secondo me è comoda.

Successivamente ho fatto:

```
echo "net-wireless/iwlwifi" >> /etc/portage/package.unmask

echo "net-wireless/iwl3945-ucode" >> /etc/portage/package.unmask

echo "net-wireless/iwlwifi ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

echo "net-wireless/iwl3945-ucode ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

echo "net-wireless/iwlwifi ipw3945" >> /etc/portage/package.use
```

e poi 

```
emerge iwlwifi

modprobe iwl3945
```

Successivamente dmesg produce questo output:

```
iwl3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.2.22ds

iwl3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2007 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:03:00.0 to 64

iwl3945: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection

iwl3945: Tunable channels: 11 802.11bg, 13 802.11a channels

wmaster0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-3945-rs'

udev: renamed network interface wmaster0 to eth1

```

Per il momento quindi sembra tutto OK.

Mi domando se l'ultimo messaggio da parte di udev, significhi che la mia interfaccia di rete wireless sia proprio riconosciuta come eth1. Ci tengo a chiederlo perché ho avuto qualche dilemma/problema con i nomi delle interfacce, descritto sempre in questo thread. Ci tengo che la mia scheda wifi sia vista come eth1, poiché voglio cambiare il meno possibile. Ho visto comunque quel trucchetto di udev come dicevo anche prima e lo userò senz'altro se necessario.

E qui, viene il bello. Nel wiki ad un certo punto, dopo aver consigliato di fare il modprobe del modulo dice:

 *Quote:*   

> For iwlwifi you can skip the first part of the Configuration chapter. And go right to 5.1

 

Ok, vado al paragrafo 5.1 ed ecco cosa mi trovo:

"Aggiornare il file /etc/conf.d/net come segue":

```
modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dwext"

config_eth1=( "dhcp" )

dhcp_eth1="nontp nonis"

depend_eth1() {

        need ipw3945d

}
```

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Ma ho letto bene???

Dice need ipw3945d. Ma non è un controsenso per due motivi?

1) ho fatto emerge -C ipw3945d

2) "The big advantage of iwlwifi, besides it using the new mac80211 stack is that you don't need an binary "regulatory daemon"."

Ma allora?

A parte questa cosa, il mio /etc/conf.d/net è come segue:

```
config_eth0=( "192.168.1.100 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

routes_eth0=( "default gw 192.168.1.254" )

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_timeout_eth1=90

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dwext -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf"

config_eth1=( "192.168.1.110 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

routes_eth1=( "default gw 192.168.1.254" )

dhcpcd_eth0="nodns -R"

dhcpcd_eth1="nodns -R"

```

Dove eth0 è la scheda Ethernet, ed eth1 sarebbe quella wifi appunto. Come vedete io uso una configurazione da IP statico e come tale deve rimanere. Le ultime due righe le ho messe perché a volte mi capita di connettermi a reti che hanno il dhcp e non mi va che il file /etc/resolv.conf venga sovrascritto.

Suppongo quindi di non dover modificare gran che, a parte forse di togliere quel -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf, di cui al momento non sono ancora molto sicuro di omettere. Vedo comunque che più avanti nel wiki si parla anche di quel file di configurazione quindi penso proprio che non vada rimosso per alcuna ragione.

A questo punto se provo a fare un ifconfig ottengo solo eth0 e lo eppure:

```
# ls -l /etc/init.d/net.eth1

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 6 Dec  7 22:32 /etc/init.d/net.eth1 -> net.lo
```

Del resto questo link simbolico c'era da prima.

iwconfig riporta invece, quanto segue:

```
eth0      no wireless extensions.

lo        no wireless extensions.

vmnet8    no wireless extensions.

eth1      no wireless extensions.

wlan0_rename  IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:""

          Mode:Managed  Channel:0  Access Point: Not-Associated

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2346 B

          Encryption key:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

E wlan0_rename non mi piace per niente.

Arrivato a questo punto non so più cosa fare....   :Confused: 

Vediamo un po' se questa volta riusciamo a farli andare sti benedetti driver iwlwifi.

EDIT: smanettando un po' sono riuscito ad ottenere qualcosa di più.

Per prima cosa wlan0_rename non compare più. In pratica udev non riesce a bindare la scheda su eth1, non so perché.

Quello che ho fatto è stato semplicemente andare in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules e cancellare le due righe (create in precedenza, di cui una è un commento) relative a ipw3945. Poi quelle due righe sono state rigenerate automaticamente da udev e in fondo c'era scritto NAME="wlan0". Ho sostituito wlan0 con eth1.

Poi ho fatto rmmod iwl3945 e successivamente udevstart.

Alla fine ho caricato di nuovo il modulo della scheda e finalmente ho ottenuto qualcosa facendo iwconfig.

```
# iwconfig

eth0      no wireless extensions.

lo        no wireless extensions.

wmaster0  no wireless extensions.

eth1      IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"MyESSID"

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2346 B

          Encryption key:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

Le ultime due cose che vorrei risolvere ora sono: 

1) cos'è quel wmaster0

2) perché ancora non riesco ad associarmi all'access point

Inoltre al boot ricevo questo errore:

```
ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported

WEXT auth param 4 value 0x0 - ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported

WEXT auth param 5 value 0x1 - ioctl[SIOCSIWSCAN]: Resource temporarily unavailable
```

Nel forum c'è già qualcuno che ne ha parlato ma nessuna soluzione per il momento. Qualcuno invece dice che questo non sembra essere un problema per il funzionamento della scheda.

Questo non mi dice nulla di buono.

----------

## fbcyborg

Ma insomma me la devo tenere non funzionante sta scheda???

Capisco che ho scritto un post chilometrico che non vorrebbe leggere nessuno e mi scuso, ma comunque gli ultimi problemi sono descritti in fondo al post.

Scusate ma questi driver iwl mi stanno facendo uscire fuori di testa.. Vanno tanto bene, sono ottimi, ma solo a me non devono funzionare?   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## crisandbea

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Ma insomma me la devo tenere non funzionante sta scheda???
> 
> Capisco che ho scritto un post chilometrico che non vorrebbe leggere nessuno e mi scuso, ma comunque gli ultimi problemi sono descritti in fondo al post.
> 
> Scusate ma questi driver iwl mi stanno facendo uscire fuori di testa.. Vanno tanto bene, sono ottimi, ma solo a me non devono funzionare?   

 

dopo aver installato i driver iwlwifi, la tua periferica dovrebbe essere chiamata wlan0  a meno di non aver modificato il nome in udev,  comunque detto ciò, prova a seguire la guida relativa al NetworkManager e vedi se con quello ti funge.

dimenticavo inserisci in  

```
/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6
```

  il modulo iwl3945. 

nb: la parte relativa al file  /etc/conf.d/net  che ti sembrava strana era perchè  li parlava del driver ipw3945 come esempio di configurazione.

ciauz

----------

## fbcyborg

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> dopo aver installato i driver iwlwifi, la tua periferica dovrebbe essere chiamata wlan0  a meno di non aver modificato il nome in udev,  comunque detto ciò, prova a seguire la guida relativa al NetworkManager e vedi se con quello ti funge.

 Grazie,

la periferica è vista come eth1 perché ho modificato il file relativo di configurazione di udev. Ma non penso sia questo il problema.

In realtà ho già tentato con NetworkManager, ma al momento ho ottenuto poco.

Ecco cosa faccio.

1) di solito parte net.eth0 al boot e quando voglio usare la scheda wifi mi basta fare ifconfig eth0 down e quindi faccio altrettanto in questo caso prima di tentare la connessione con la scheda wifi.

2) avvio NetworkManager

3) avvio KNetworkManager

(poi devo capire come fare per non far sovrascrivere il file resolv.conf da parte di networkmanager)

4) creo una nuova conessione wifi con il dispositivo eth1 rilevato

5) clicco su connect e tutto sembra OK.. la connessione sembra attiva.

L'icona di KnetworkManager riporta una x e se ci passo sopra col mouse dice che NetworkManager is not running   :Shocked: 

ma invece è running come dimostra /etc/init.d/NetworkManager status.

dmesg dopo i vari messaggi relativi all'autenticazione dice: eth1: deauthenticate(reason=3).

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> dimenticavo inserisci in  
> 
> ```
> ...

 Certo, a questo avevo già pensato. *crisandbea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> nb: la parte relativa al file  /etc/conf.d/net  che ti sembrava strana era perchè  li parlava del driver ipw3945 come esempio di configurazione.
> 
> ciauz

 Ok.

Comunque una cosa strana è che iwconfig mostra una scheda che è associata con l'AP.

Grazie mille.

----------

## crisandbea

@fbcyborg

hai eliminato come dice la guida del wiki,  i vari script di init  per la rete  e facendo partire il solo NetworkManager al boot????  

ciauz

----------

## fbcyborg

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> @fbcyborg
> 
> hai eliminato come dice la guida del wiki,  i vari script di init  per la rete  e facendo partire il solo NetworkManager al boot????  
> 
> ciauz

 

Sì.

Rebootando ho avuto problemi con samba però nmbd non è partito (forse perché non è attiva alcuna interfaccia di rete).

Comunque ora mi dice sempre che la connessione fallisce e dmesg non mostra nulla di significativo.

----------

## crisandbea

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

>  *crisandbea wrote:*   @fbcyborg
> 
> hai eliminato come dice la guida del wiki,  i vari script di init  per la rete  e facendo partire il solo NetworkManager al boot????  
> 
> ciauz 
> ...

 

per me hai combinato qualche casotto durante l'eliminazione di ipw3945 e l'installazione di iwlwifi,  prova a disinstallarlo, eliminare tutto ciò che hai da eliminare con      

```
emerge --depclean --with-bdeps y -pv
```

   e reinstalla iwlwifi.

ciauz

----------

## fbcyborg

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

>  *fbcyborg wrote:*    *crisandbea wrote:*   @fbcyborg
> 
> hai eliminato come dice la guida del wiki,  i vari script di init  per la rete  e facendo partire il solo NetworkManager al boot????  
> 
> ciauz 
> ...

 

Mamma mia che strazio, che avventura... provo!

Scusa, ma perché dovrei passare l'opzione y a with-bdeps ? di solito lo faccio con l'opzione n.

Possibile  che si debba fare tutto questo casino per questi maledetti driver iwl??? Ora, ho eliminato pure il file /etc/conf.d/net ... così non va più nemmeno la scheda ethernet.. Per fortuna che ho un backup.

NON funziona nemmeno la scheda Ethernet con KNetworkManager..  Mah!

DOMANDA: ma per me che voglio sempre una configurazione da IP statico, per caso KNetworkManager non fa al caso mio? Perché non trovo un file di configurazione per avere i DNS fissi, e gli IP che dico io. Forse è meglio aspettare la versione 0.7 di NetworkManager.

----------

## crisandbea

dal man di emerge :

```

--with-bdeps < y | n >

              In dependency calculations, pull in build time dependencies that are not strictly required.   This  defaults  to

              'n'   for   installation   actions   and  'y'  for  the  --depclean  action. 
```

il NetworkManager al momento non ti consente di usare ip-statici , ma il 99% dei server dhcp tende ad assegnarti sempre lo stesso IP, a meno che esso non sia già stato occupato, quindi non dovresti avere grandi problemi,   altrimenti puoi usare   wicd, trovi l'ebuild qui.

ciauz

----------

## Kernel78

@crisandbea

Quindi gli hai consigliato di specificare un'opzione con il valore di default  :Confused: 

che utilità avrebbe ? o mi sono perso qualcosa ?

----------

## crisandbea

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> @crisandbea
> 
> Quindi gli hai consigliato di specificare un'opzione con il valore di default 
> 
> che utilità avrebbe ? o mi sono perso qualcosa ?

 

non ti sei perso nulla di irrecuperabile    :Laughing:  , non ho consigliato o scritto solo il comando che dò io quando eseguo depclean, la y la metto perchè sennò non potrei usare l'opzione -pv tutto qua.

ciauzLast edited by crisandbea on Fri Jan 11, 2008 3:27 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## fbcyborg

Grazie per l'intervento.

Comunque poi ho fatto il depclean con l'opzione n. Ho notato appunto che con l'opzione di default y, vengono rimossi molti meno pacchetti.

Nel frattempo procedo con il revdep-rebuild e la rimozione di NetworkManager e KNetworkManager.

EDIT: Apocalisse finita utilizzando Wicd e radiando dal sistema NetworkManager. GRAZIE a tutti per l'aiuto.

----------

## mack1

@fbcyborg

Il wiki consiglia di abilitare anche:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Networking --->
> 
>    Networking support --->
> ...

 

Nel mio kernel l'ho attivata e iwlfifi funzia.

Ciao

----------

## fbcyborg

 *mack1 wrote:*   

> @fbcyborg
> 
> Il wiki consiglia di abilitare anche:
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> ...

 

Sì sì, già fatto. Quello l'avevo compilato e infatti funzia tutto. Ora ho solo un paio di problemi che sono rimasti:

All'avvio parte l'initscript wicd, ma questo parte per ultimo. (L'ho messo nel runlevel di default)

Quando quell'initscript parte, tipicamente sono già dentro KDE ed ho effettuato il login da poco.

In pratica in quel momento mi autoswitcha su F1, come se avessi premuto CTRL+ALT+F1 e questo non va bene.

Inoltre mi succede che anche se memorizza i dati delle reti wireless a cui voglio agganciarmi, non mi memorizza nella lista le reti nascoste (o meglio memorizza i dettagli di quelle reti, ma non le visualizza in lista).

Esempio: a casa mia l'ESSID è nascosto ed ogni volta devo fare: Network->Hidden Network e basta che aggiungo il nome del mio Access Point.

Siccome ho messo che si deve connettere a questo Access Point di default, in pratica questa impostazione è inefficace perché l'ESSID è nascosto.

----------

## mack1

Purtroppo sotto linux ho sempre avuto problemi con gli ESSID nascosti  e tendo a non usarli!!!

Per il secondo problema prova a guardare qui:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-635018.html

Ciao

----------

## fbcyborg

 *mack1 wrote:*   

> Purtroppo sotto linux ho sempre avuto problemi con gli ESSID nascosti  e tendo a non usarli!!!
> 
> Per il secondo problema prova a guardare qui:
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-635018.html
> ...

 

Grazie!

In effetti quel topic m'era già capitato sott'occhio ma nemmeno il workaround risolve il problema.

Credo che si possa risolvere soltanto evitando di avviare al boot il demone wicd.

Per le reti con ESSID nascosto io invece non ho mai avuto problemi, almeno fino ad ora.

EDIT: Per il problema dello schermo ho risolto tamponando il problema nel seguente modo:

Ho aggiunto un file tray.sh in ~/.kde/Autostart contenente 

```
#! /bin/sh

sudo /etc/init.d/wicd start

/opt/wicd/tray.py &

```

Poi ho tolto wicd dal runlevel di default. Non sempre la tray icon parte subito ma ci si può accontentare.

Ora rimane solo il problema delle reti con ESSID nascosto.

----------

## unz

Qualcuno sta usando un WPA 1/2 o WEP con il driver iwl3945?

Sto cercando di tracciare il problema ma gli errori sono troppo random per inventare una soluzione.

Che succede:

Ho la mia bella Fonerina attaccata all'hag fastweb. Doppio ESSID. Uno privato in WPA2 ed uno pubblico APERTO. Se provo a connettermi inizialmente alla rete pubblica, al volo sono connesso.

Se invece cerco di connettermi alla rete provata, crittata, inizia il dramma. Un continuo di timeout da parte del router. 

Al che devo fare una macumba in cui smonto e rimonto il driver per N volte fino a quando lo scan mi ritrova l'AP. Associo l'AP e stoppo e riavvio il servizio net.wlan0 per N volte, dopo di che riavvio la fonera e tramite wicd riesco a connettermi all'AP in WPA2.

Se una volta connesso, mando in ibernazione il portatile e lo riaccendo 12 ore dopo, mi ritrovo connesso in automatico senza problemi.

C'è qualcosa che non torna. 

Le configurazioni penso siano quasi giuste, visto che dopo la macumba funzionano. Ho provato a dare i comandi via terminal, ma non funziano lo stesso.

Se avete wpa2 attivo e funzionante, ditemi che avete fatto. Io intanto iberno e sto tranquillo.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## riverdragon

 *unz wrote:*   

> Se avete wpa2 attivo e funzionante, ditemi che avete fatto.

 

Beh, pressoché nulla. Anche io ho la fonera, la rete privata è protetta con WPA2, uso il driver iwl3945 incluso nel kernel 2.6.24. Networkmanager fa tutto da solo.

----------

## crisandbea

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

>  *unz wrote:*   Se avete wpa2 attivo e funzionante, ditemi che avete fatto. 
> 
> Beh, pressoché nulla. Anche io ho la fonera, la rete privata è protetta con WPA2, uso il driver iwl3945 incluso nel kernel 2.6.24. Networkmanager fa tutto da solo.

 

mi accodo a riverdragon, non ho fatto nulla se non ovviamente eliminare i driver iwlwifi ed usare quelli del kernel, unica accortezza riemergere il firmware

ovvero il pacchetto  net-wireless/iwl3945-ucode , poi per il resto sia usando il NetworkManager sia usandolo da shell via wpa_supplicant, nessun problema. 

ciauz

----------

## unz

Ho scoperto che il problema risiedeva in wicd, l'applicazioncina che uso per connettermi. Hanno corretto un baco che faceva impazzire tutto.

Networkmanager non sono mai riuscito a farlo funzionare. Solo stress  :Very Happy:  Non so se le ultime versioni siano diventate utilizzabili.

----------

## fbcyborg

 *unz wrote:*   

> Ho scoperto che il problema risiedeva in wicd, l'applicazioncina che uso per connettermi. Hanno corretto un baco che faceva impazzire tutto.
> 
> Networkmanager non sono mai riuscito a farlo funzionare. Solo stress  Non so se le ultime versioni siano diventate utilizzabili.

 

Qualcuno sa se con l'ultima versione di wicd hanno corretto il problema delle reti nascoste?

Fin'ora se devo connettermi ad un ESSID nascosto sono costretto a cliccare su Hidden Network e inserire l'ESSID a mano. Le impostazioni me le salva, ma non salva la rete nascosta in lista.

----------

## riverdragon

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> mi accodo a riverdragon

 Ehi, niente scherzi!  :Laughing: 

----------

## crisandbea

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

>  *crisandbea wrote:*   mi accodo a riverdragon Ehi, niente scherzi! 

 

tranquillo non sono di quelle persone   :Laughing: 

ciauz

----------

## fbcyborg

Qualcuno ha provato la versione 1.2.25 dei driver iwlwifi?

In portage non ci sono ancora, ma magari con un'ebuild fatto al volo si riesce a installarli.

Ero anche curioso di sapere se con questi nuovi driver il led avrebbe funzionato.

----------

## crisandbea

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Qualcuno ha provato la versione 1.2.25 dei driver iwlwifi?
> 
> In portage non ci sono ancora, ma magari con un'ebuild fatto al volo si riesce a installarli.
> 
> Ero anche curioso di sapere se con questi nuovi driver il led avrebbe funzionato.

 

nel kernel 2.6.24 sono integrati tali driver, li stò usando da un pò quelli del kernel, è per ora nessun problema, tranne per il led, però onestamente mi importa poco.  

ciauz

----------

## fbcyborg

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

>  *fbcyborg wrote:*   Qualcuno ha provato la versione 1.2.25 dei driver iwlwifi?
> 
> In portage non ci sono ancora, ma magari con un'ebuild fatto al volo si riesce a installarli.
> 
> Ero anche curioso di sapere se con questi nuovi driver il led avrebbe funzionato. 
> ...

 

Anche a me importa poco del led.. è giusto uno sfizio (c'è, e perché non deve funzionare?).

Piuttosto mi sembra che nel kernel non ci siano ultime versioni di questi driver, ed è per tale ragione che uso quelli in portage.

----------

## riverdragon

Qualcuno riesce a far funzionare aircrack con i driver iwl? Qui mi dice che non riesce ad entrare in monitor mode, ma sono sicuro che con i driver ipw3945 ci riuscisse.

----------

## fbcyborg

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Qualcuno riesce a far funzionare aircrack con i driver iwl? Qui mi dice che non riesce ad entrare in monitor mode, ma sono sicuro che con i driver ipw3945 ci riuscisse.

 

Se per funzionare intendi che si riesce ad usare aircrack-ng allo scopo per cui è stato inventato tale software, la mia risposta è no. Però posso dirti che facendo alcuni test sono riuscito a metterlo in monitor mode e a vedere se trova qualche rete. Qualche segnale positivo me l'ha dato, e fa ben sperare, ma lungi dal raggiungere gli scopi per cui tale programma è stato fatto. Onestamente poi non c'ho perso tempo più di tanto perché mi sembra che ci voglia un po' di pazienza e tempo libero!!! cosa rara in questo periodo!  :Smile: 

----------

## riverdragon

Boh, so che con i driver vecchi ero riuscito a fare un po' di sniffing del traffico di rete. Speriamo che con il progredire dei driver torni questa possibilità.

----------

## crisandbea

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Boh, so che con i driver vecchi ero riuscito a fare un po' di sniffing del traffico di rete. Speriamo che con il progredire dei driver torni questa possibilità.

 

qualcuno ha provato ed è riuscito a far andare anche la wmaster0 in modo da condivire la connessione wireless usando l'interfaccia come ripetitore???

----------

## skypjack

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> qualcuno ha provato ed è riuscito a far andare anche la wmaster0 in modo da condivire la connessione wireless usando l'interfaccia come ripetitore???
> 
> 

 

Mmm ... Interessante! Mi stavo giust'appunto chiedendo perché se ho rinominato wlan0 in eth2 via udev mi tira fuori questa wmaster0 ...  :Wink: 

----------

## Manwhe

Ciao,

non so bene se e' piu' corretto aprire un altro post o aggiungermi a questo. 

Ho un problema un po fastidioso e penso che sia anche abbastanza banale da risolvere, pero' in giro per il forum e googlogando non ho trovato nulla.

Ho una 32bit kernel 2.6.24-tuxonice-r3, driver iwl3945 copilato come modulo kernel , installato networkmanager, iwl3945-ucode, wlassistant, wpa_supplicant.

Il fastidio e' dato dal fatto che knetworkmanager non mi vede nessuna rete wifi se prima non eseguo wlassistant e quest'ultimo non funge se prima non do un bel "iwconfig eth1 tx on".

In quale file conf devo picchiare la testa per impostare "tx on"?

Grazie

come non detto , ho trovato nel posto piu' ovvio la soluzione http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_ipw3945

"echo 0 > /sys/bus/pci/drivers/ipw3945/0000\:0c\:00.0/rf_kill"

provo e faccio sapere  :Smile: 

----------

## oRDeX

Vorrei dire alcune cose, (premetto che non ho letto tuttissimi i post, quindi il mio post potrebbe essere ridondante in alcuni punti rispetto a quanto già scritto).

IWLWIFI presente nel kernel 2.6.24 è ad una versione "vecchia" (tipo 1.2.13 o simile).

Il driver attuale è alla versione 1.2.26.

Chi volesse utilizzare questo nuovo driver può scaricare da www.linuxwireless.org lo snapshot "compat-wireless-2.6" che è aggiornato giornalmente agli ultimi sviluppi.

p.s. i led ancora non funzionano, stanno lavorando molto al cuore del driver, quindi il led è passato in secondo piano

----------

## riverdragon

Curiosità, ma cosa dovrebbe fare questo led di cui parlate?

Il led del mio portatile è accessibile da /sys/devices/platform/asus-laptop/wlan e se lo imposto a zero (lo spengo) è come se spegnessi la periferica.

I vostri funzionano diversamente?

----------

## crisandbea

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Curiosità, ma cosa dovrebbe fare questo led di cui parlate?
> 
> Il led del mio portatile è accessibile da /sys/devices/platform/asus-laptop/wlan e se lo imposto a zero (lo spengo) è come se spegnessi la periferica.
> 
> I vostri funzionano diversamente?

 

non dovrebbe fare nulla se non accendersi o spegnersi per vedere se hai la wlan  accesa o spenta...

ciauz

----------

## riverdragon

Con "accesa o spenta" intendi "connesso o sconnesso" o letteralmente "alimentato o alimentato"?

Sorryncoglionito   :Very Happy: 

----------

## oRDeX

Secondo la vecchia implementazione:

il led si attiva all'alimentazione della scheda, dopodicchè lampeggia solo nel caso in cui cerchi di associarsi e rimane fisso una volta associato.

Era utile per vedere se la scheda avesse perso il segnale improvvisamente.

Ovviamente si vive bene anche senza   :Laughing: 

Però c'è, è bello usarlo  :Smile: 

Comunque pazientate...in ml si legge già qualche patch, ma voglion prima sistemare altre cose più importanti

----------

## fbcyborg

Volevo aggiornare il kernel alla versione 2.6.24-gentoo-r3, ma mi sono accorto che quando vado a fare module-rebuild rebuild, mi da problemi con l'emerge di iwlwifi. OK che sono inclusi nel kernel e NON compilati, ma che bisogna fare per installare comunque quelli in portage?

----------

